# BSNL Netone problem



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a peculiar problem using BSNLs Netone service.

When I connect to Netone, I am not able to view any site for abount 5 minutes. No matter how much I try. Then after a long time, it responds and then it works. Do any of you guys out there using Netone too have this problem? Please tell a solution.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm.. No one using Netone here??


----------



## n2casey (Jan 24, 2007)

I use NetOne sometimes when my broadband service doesn't work.
Some of my friends r using NetOne regularly.
Ur prob is very common coz all of NetOne users face such prob. The prob is not ur side but the prob is from BSNL server. The only way to solve the prob is to contact ur ISP & ask them.
Before my broadband conn, I was on NetOne & I have faced such prob many times.


----------



## techram (Jan 25, 2007)

update the internet explore 7.0.


the same problem i experienced with explorer 5.0


----------



## Desmond (Jan 25, 2007)

But, I use only opera and FireFox.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 25, 2007)

try 5-6 times it will work
start>run & then:-

```
ping www.google.com
```


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 9, 2007)

netone speed is very very slow


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 9, 2007)

man move to BB it is now much cheap


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2007)

My telephone exchange will not have BB for another couple of months. NetOne is the only thing I can use.

For some reason I think this is some scheme to make money by the BSNL guys. You dont get access for some time and they get that much money for nothing.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> man move to BB it is now much cheap


you said BB. i thought Bulletin Board  Now understood BroadBand. You shud hv mentioned DSL.
__________
Netone is WORST  Either move to any dialup connection or DSL. BSNL say their conn. is 64kbps. i was not even getting 1kbps. instead i used to get .1~.5kbps.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Speedbit SpeedOptimiser*



			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> I have a peculiar problem using BSNLs Netone service.
> 
> When I connect to Netone, I am not able to view any site for abount 5 minutes. No matter how much I try. Then after a long time, it responds and then it works. Do any of you guys out there using Netone too have this problem? Please tell a solution.



There in much & much problem in Recieving Data in Netone. So, you should try to use Speedbit SpeedOptimiser.
*www.speedbit.com/


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Speedbit SpeedOptimiser*



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> There in much & much problem in Recieving Data in Netone. So, you should try to use Speedbit SpeedOptimiser.
> *www.speedbit.com/


its a paid one. only 14 days trial. credit card reqd.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have faced such problem many times when i was using Netone. That pinging Google method really helps...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2007)

Pinging Google Helps..no doubt. But, I still feel those BSNL guys are wacking our money by delaying us.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Pinging Google Helps..no doubt. But, I still feel those BSNL guys are wacking our money by delaying us.


Thats true. However i now have relaince DSL.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 13, 2007)

> Pinging Google Helps..no doubt. But, I still feel those BSNL guys are wacking our money by delaying us.


Yeah i too used to think that when i used dial up lol, but now i am using DataOne.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2007)

When the hell will DataONE come here.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 17, 2007)

If u ask me i face such type of problems even on Dataone broadband.The speed is slow for three hours the it reaches it's maximum of 120KB/s from a minimum of 1.2KB/s


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 17, 2007)

@david.... In your area, there should be AIRTEL or BSNL mobile GPRS unlimited service, take it , much better than general dial-up , me now using it, enough for me....


----------

